# 1/35 CH47-A Chinook FINISHED!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is my 1/35 Trumpeter CH47-A Cinook after more weathering, gave it a name 'Risky Business' Snoopy is sling loading a broken huey.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

MAN! That looks really good! The open door shots are incredible!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks!! ....now to see what they think at the IPMS show tomorrow...GULP!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

That looks sweet Fluke. With the proper background you'd think it was real. Good luck at the show.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Fantastic Job!

It does look real!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It looks life size!
You should photoshop yourself into that open cargo door .


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Incredible, Fluke! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

The siena and b/w images nearly took me all the way back to the 'nam. The saving grace was the worktable and the background. That was FANTASTIC work you put into building that model.. That one goes on my wish list for purchasing later on.


----------



## HobbyRI (Feb 10, 2006)

fluke said:


> Here is my 1/35 Trumpeter CH47-A Cinook after more weathering, gave it a name 'Risky Business' Snoopy is sling loading a broken huey.


Well Done!


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Fluke, tell us how you made out at IPMS please please please??


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Fluke,

VERY, VERY nice job. I agree with a lot of the above comments, looks very real. Photoshop it into a background and get yourself into a uniform and I'm sure you could pass it off a real chopper.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

reeelly nice job, excellnt paint and weathering, and pix! Fantastic stuff. definitely PhotoShop yourself in as suggested!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Fluke,
Another fine example from your workshop! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## chrycopaul (Feb 6, 2006)

WOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Impressive. Most impressive. Ditto to all the other comments. It does look full scale too. Weathering is perfect! Awesome job.


----------

